# Despite being on Nexium, have chest aching...



## madge

I've been on Protonix (3 weeks), then Prilosec (three months), and now Nexium (for seven weeks). I thought I was doing better on Nexium. None of the constipation and cramps I had on the others. But for the last week, despite taking my Nexium (40 mg) every morning, I seem to get strong aching in my chest (between the breasts and about 2-3 inches above the joint where the lower ribs come together). The aching is behind and along both sides of my breastbone and oftengoes through to my back or sometimes up into my neck. This can last four to 12 hours at a time, and doesn't respond to Gas-x, or tums, or Mylanta. Tylenol doesn't do much either. I've never had this before, not until this last week. I can have it one day and be okay the next. Can't seem to connect it with any certain foods. It's bad enough that if I have plans for the day I cancel them, because it goes on for hours and it's hard to get comfortable. Even when I first was diagnosed with reflux, all I had was chest pressure that went away in an hour or two, plus the lumpy throat feeling. No pain like this. I had a stress test done two weeks ago, (plus an EKG three days ago, when I had this chest aching). Heart seems to be fine. Also had a chest x-ray, because I tend to get a dry, tickly cough when I have the chest aching.I'm really stumped by this. Could it be that the Nexium has stopped working? One morning I started getting the chest aching and discomfort within an hour of taking Nexium. The other times I got it later in the afternoon, or in the evening and it would last into the night. I have some travel plans but fear I may have to cancel if I can't get this under control. Nothing seems to stop it. Doctors aren't sure what it is. One gave me a prescription for vicodin, but sometimes that can bother the stomach, so I haven't taken any as yet. Another doctor has taken me off all medications except Nexium, a stool softener (ducosate sodium), and Allegra once a day for allergies. He's wondering whether my other meds and vitamins are reacting somehow to cause this. I doubt it since the only new thing I've started taking (a few weeks ago) is the Nexium.Can any of you shed any light on this? I'm pretty discouraged right now. Things were going okay for awhile there. This is really tough to deal with. Seems like I have a good day, then a bad one. If I do have to go off PPIs and acid reducers, what on earth would I do?Cvoor, bluewillow, cindybell...any of you ever experience something like this while you were taking your meds faithfully?


----------



## 14974

i have that problem when i eat anything with tomatoes, tomato product, powder, paste, or citrus in it. anything with acid ruins the day after i have consumed those things even though i do take my Nexium daily.I was on Protonix too but that just didn't seem to be doing anything. i can't even have a sip if carbonated soda. it's hard but all i do is eat turkey wraps, drink yogurt and drink water. it's sounds weird but those things don't give me that pain. oh and i can have cantaloupe and carrots, no leafy greens at all!


----------



## madge

Sweetpeaches (I love that name), So you get it too? And yours can last for hours and won't respond to things like Tums or Mylanta either? I've kept a food diary and can't really think of any foods I ate before the aching began that are different. For breakfast I usually have an egg white on toast (with a little reduced fat grated cheese). Sometimes I have oatmeal instead. The tiny bit of cheese with the egg white has never bothered me. I drink water mostly, sometimes some mild fennel or chamomile tea (which are good for the tummy). For lunch and dinner, nothing out of the ordinary either, except I had a tiny bit of low fat ranch dressing on a chicken sandwich, instead of using mayo. But normally that doesn't bother me either. I never eat or drink anything acidic like tomatoes or citrus, and avoid mint, coffee and regular tea, soda, plus fatty or spicy foods. Guess this just must be a new chapter in my reflux adventure, since it's not my lungs or my heart. Don't know how to ease the aching, though, and it's been happening fairly often this last week. I appreciate your reply. Gives me a little peace of mind. Thank you!


----------



## 20081

Madge...Does not sound gastro related to me...sounds like Tietze's Syndrome or Costrocondritis!!!??Look it up online and ask your Dr.Regards,Dukert


----------



## madge

Thanks very much for your input, Dukert. My doctor did mention the possibility of costochondritis, but the aching is pretty intense and doesn't seem to get worse if I bend or stretch.Does one get a sharp, stabbing pain with costo? Mine isn't like that. It's more of a hard, heavy ache that's pretty constant and lasts quite awhile. Then the next day it might be gone, and the following day it could be back again. Is that how costochondritis acte? I did finally take 1/2 a Vicodin yesterday. It worked much better that the Tylenol did. Only needed to take it once, and the pain was gone 4 hours later. Today I felt fine all day.If it would be costochondritis, how long can that last? I did a google search on it, but there didn't seem to be an answer to that one.


----------



## 14974

i have been keeping protonix on hand just in case i eat something i wasn't suppose to but did not realize it-hidden citrus. i still take 40mg of Nexium in the morning but it doesn't seem to help the 24 hrs i was led to believe it was. i woke up with the annoying pain in my chest and back and stomach this week and took a protonix, it went away and i went back to sleep. maybe i'm not getting enough Nexium. i had baked seasoned fries at 8 pm and got the pain 2am. i know i shouldn't have had them butisn't that what the Nexium is for?


----------



## 16331

Hi Madge,Does your doctor want you to stay on Nexium, even though you have this pain ?I have read chest pain is only 1 of many side effects of nexium and others. I'm still on Prilosec, and have flare ups with the stomach pain, havent' had the chest pain in a while, but I have had it in the past. I would discuss it with him again, especially since it's this uncomfortable for you. I assume you have been chkd out for any other problems.


----------



## madge

Hi, cvoor...I went to the doctor when I had the chest pain. He x-rayed my lungs (normal), then did an electrocardiogram, and that was okAY too (thank goodness). Since I'd just had an exercise stress test a few weeks earlier, he really didn't think it was heart-related.He didn't think it was reflux either. He did wonder whether I was having some cross reactions to different meds I was on, so he took me off all but the Nexium, a low-dose Allegra for my allergies, and my tiny dose of clonazepam at bedtime. No vitamins, cholesterol meds, Nasonex nasal spray, Mucinex, acidophilus, or Fibercon for a week. I had the chest pain twice more in the four days after that and then it stopped. It's been gone for twelve days now. I'm not sure whether it was drug interactions or something viral, or whatever that caused the pain, but I'm feeling good now. My doctor said to wait another week, and then try adding the vitamins, etc. back one at a time. (I found out I'm doing fine without the Nasonex and Mucinex, and it may be because the Nexium seems to be cutting the inflammation in my throat.) And since I've lost quite a bit of weight, the doc says to stay off the cholesterol med (Lescol) for awhile and then have the cholesterol tests to see where I'm at. He feels I may not need it, or else can go on a much lower dose.So, I'm not really sure what caused the hard aching in my chest, but it was really awful and only Vicodin relieved it. I'm glad it's gone and am hoping it won't ever come back. Am keeping my fingers crossed here.How are you doing now, Cvoor?


----------



## 16331

Wow, Madge, I have to agree, I think it had to do with the various meds you were on, interacting unfavorably with one another. I'm so glad you are doing better.


----------



## madge

Thanks, cvoor. How are you doing now?


----------



## 20637

Hi Madge! Gee it's been a while since I've stopped by! I just saw your post about chest aching-- hope you are continuing to do better and that you've figured out what was causing it. Ironically, I went to the Emergency Room last night (poor hubby drove me there in a blinding spring snow storm, then the power went out at the hospital just as we pulled into the parking lot!) because of really awful chest pains. They did all the heart tests and there was no evidence of heart problems, and the ER doc told me he thought it was costochondritis (like Dukert mentioned), and I really think he's right. He also prescribed Vicodin, which I haven't had filled yet. I've done quite a bit of research on it (lots of info on the Power Surge website) and I even suspected problems with it before my GERD discomfort, and mine sounds just like yours. I also didn't realize that Nexium and other PPIs could cause chest pain, like Cvoor said. Anyway, I'm feeling much better today since I feel pretty sure I know what's going on. I've been really "testing the waters" with what I've been eating lately and having more reflux, but last night was a different pain. I hope my input has helped some. Take care and I'll try to visit here more often!Mary Jo


----------



## madge

Gee, Mary Jo, I'm sorry you have to deal with this too. I didn't think mine was costochondritis because when my neighbor had it, it was a sharp pain and would come on when she bent over, twisted, or moved in certain ways. Is yours like that? Mine wasn't. It just was a hard aching that was constant and rather intense, no matter what I did or didn't do, and it would be fine one day and bad the next. I haven't had it for two weeks now. Hopefully the doctor will call back in a day or two, and let me try going back on some of my pills, like the vitamins and extra calcium. Maybe it was an interaction from the things I was taking. Or maybe it really was costochondritis. I'm not sure, but I don't want it back. Sure hope you get your pain under control soon. So nice to hear from you!


----------



## 16331

Hi Girls.I'm doing fine, but lately I've been having some middle chest pain, with burning, not sure what it is. Hope you two are doing better.


----------



## madge

Hi, Cvoor!Nice to see your message! I'm doing okay on the Nexium (cut it to 20 mg) but I do have to behave myself and not eat any trigger foods. If I do that, I'm okay. Sometimes I take a spoonful of Mylanta at night, but usually don't need to. I eat carefully, and have no food after about 7 PM. That helps.BUT now I'm apparently dealing with ringworm, which I haven't had since I was a little kid. My doctor thinks I must have gotten it from trying on clothes at a store. (I shopped at several places for capris and jeans and tried on quite a few pair.) The original patch was just above one knee. Now I have a very itchy case and am getting some of it popping up on other parts of my body. The doctor has me using Lamisil cream and also doing my laundry daily. Isn't that fun? If it's not one thing, it's another. Doctor says if it isn't a little better by the middle of next week I'll probably be seeing a dermatologist. (In case it's something else.)  I do know that I'm not supposed to take any of the oral antifungals for ringworm. They would interact with two of my medications, and have nasty side effects as well.) So I don't know what's going on. Except that I itch a lot and am sick of doing daily laundry. I have to dress up and attend weddings the next two weekends, and am dreading it. Hope this rash is somewhat better by then. Otherwise the pantyhose, etc., will drive me nuts.Well, I've told you more than you probably wanted to hear ! LOL. (Sorry.) Hope your middle chest pain & burning isn't too bad. Have you found anything that helps it?Carol


----------



## 16331

I always like hearing from you Madge. Many of us suffer from so many of the same symptoms, side effects, nutrient deficiencies, and the list goes on with IBS and Gerd, plus a few others thrown in. Yes, the middle chest aching and burning have gotten better, but still flare their little heads at times. I've gotten so sensitive to so many things it's unbelievable. Of course, these ppi's, cause so many side effects. It's just good to be able to come to a forum where we can talk about it, to others, who suffer from the same. We know we are not alone . I hope you feel better.


----------



## madge

Hi, Cvoor...I'm feeling some better now than I was, as far as reflux is concerned. Still losing weight, though. Hope it's just from eating better. My rash is going away too, thanks to some cream from a dermatologist. Not sure it was ringworm after all. Results of a skin culture will be back in a few days. At least it's going away.


cvoor said:


> I always like hearing from you Madge. Many of us suffer from so many of the same symptoms, side effects, nutrient deficiencies, and the list goes on with IBS and Gerd, plus a few others thrown in. Yes, the middle chest aching and burning have gotten better, but still flare their little heads at times. I've gotten so sensitive to so many things it's unbelievable. Of course, these ppi's, cause so many side effects. It's just good to be able to come to a forum where we can talk about it, to others, who suffer from the same. We know we are not alone . I hope you feel better.


----------



## 16331

So glad to hear your doing well Madge, stay in touch. Enjoy reading your post, hope you continue to do well.


----------



## madge

Hi, there cvoor! Well, I never had ringworm, but did have a form of dermatitis that looks a lot like it (forms itchy circles and spreads). So at least I know it wasn't contagious and can stop doing my separate laundry every day. That was a nuisance. The rash isn't gone yet (takes a few weeks), but it is going away.The doctor says he's seeing more people who are getting this kind of thing from trying on clothes in stores. He thinks the culprit is an ingredient in the clothing dyes. And to think I was shopping in some of the nicer stores too! But I guess even the more upscale stores now buy clothing from somewhere overseas, and a lot of textile factories here are buying dyed fabric from other countries too. I'm used to not buying grapes and other fruits from Mexico, Chile and other countries, but trying on clothing? At least I'm going to be sure to wash all new clothing purchases well before wearing them. The year before I retired a few years ago, I assigned papers to my high school students that had to do with food safety. I was shocked at what they came up with. So many herbicides and pesticides that are outlawed in the U.S. are routinely used on food crops elsewhere in the world, including DDT! And then they ship the food here for us to eat, so we are exposed to them anyway! And many of the sprays are bad enough that the residue remains toxic for a long time. And then there's the problem of contamination. Washing foods well helps some, but how does one really scrub broccoli, cauliflower, peaches, strawberries,mushrooms, etc? By the way, the most dangerous fruits to buy from overseas are strawberries and other berries, grapes, and peaches. Fish are also often contaminated, particularly those from Equador and China. Nice, huh?I'm not normally an alarmist, but this is not something we as consumers should have to even think about, is it? Especially buying basics like food and clothing. Our little kids are most at risk. Okay, I got carried away here. (Sorry). Getting off my soapbox now. Nice to hear from you, Cvoor!Carol


cvoor said:


> So glad to hear your doing well Madge, stay in touch. Enjoy reading your post, hope you continue to do well.


----------



## 16331

That is scary Carol, but yes, I"ve heard about all the pesticides, and chemicals they use on fruits and vegetables. I routinely wash all my lettuce, tomatoes, and fruits, but you can't remove all of it, unfortunately. Our soils are also depleted. What also adds to it, is we are on ppi's, which deplete some vital nutrients because of lack of stomach acid. But without the ppi, life becomes unbearable. You know I watched something very interesting about the ppi's, it was actually on the today show about ppi's, a doctor discussed, how long term use decreases iron and calcium absorption, as well as b-12. So taking a vitamin supplement for us, may be needed.


----------



## tired47

madge said:


> I've been on Protonix (3 weeks), then Prilosec (three months), and now Nexium (for seven weeks). I thought I was doing better on Nexium. None of the constipation and cramps I had on the others. But for the last week, despite taking my Nexium (40 mg) every morning, I seem to get strong aching in my chest (between the breasts and about 2-3 inches above the joint where the lower ribs come together). The aching is behind and along both sides of my breastbone and oftengoes through to my back or sometimes up into my neck. This can last four to 12 hours at a time, and doesn't respond to Gas-x, or tums, or Mylanta. Tylenol doesn't do much either.
> 
> I've never had this before, not until this last week. I can have it one day and be okay the next. Can't seem to connect it with any certain foods. It's bad enough that if I have plans for the day I cancel them, because it goes on for hours and it's hard to get comfortable.
> 
> Even when I first was diagnosed with reflux, all I had was chest pressure that went away in an hour or two, plus the lumpy throat feeling. No pain like this. I had a stress test done two weeks ago, (plus an EKG three days ago, when I had this chest aching). Heart seems to be fine. Also had a chest x-ray, because I tend to get a dry, tickly cough when I have the chest aching.
> 
> I'm really stumped by this. Could it be that the Nexium has stopped working? One morning I started getting the chest aching and discomfort within an hour of taking Nexium. The other times I got it later in the afternoon, or in the evening and it would last into the night.
> I have some travel plans but fear I may have to cancel if I can't get this under control. Nothing seems to stop it. Doctors aren't sure what it is. One gave me a prescription for vicodin, but sometimes that can bother the stomach, so I haven't taken any as yet. Another doctor has taken me off all medications except Nexium, a stool softener (ducosate sodium), and Allegra once a day for allergies. He's wondering whether my other meds and vitamins are reacting somehow to cause this. I doubt it since the only new thing I've started taking (a few weeks ago) is the Nexium.
> 
> Can any of you shed any light on this? I'm pretty discouraged right now. Things were going okay for awhile there. This is really tough to deal with. Seems like I have a good day, then a bad one. If I do have to go off PPIs and acid reducers, what on earth would I do?
> 
> Cvoor, bluewillow, cindybell...any of you ever experience something like this while you were taking your meds faithfully?


----------



## tired47

Hi everyone, I too am having the same problem. My story briefly is: had GERD, then diagnosed with Hpylori, treated with antibiotics ( awlful time), the first "batch" did not erradicate the H pylori, did another different round of antibiotics. Will find out tomorrow whether I am "cured". But since then I have gone thru EVERY Proton pump blocker and still have chest pain, at all times of day, no matter what I eat or do not eat. I had complete cardiac workup, negative for anything, endoscopies ( gastritis, esphagatitis. I also had some anxiety attacks, dizziness when I had the chest pain so they told me I needed to go on Zoloft. I still have some anxiety, insomnia but mostly chest discomfort which last for HOURS and can make it feel "sore" afterwards. I have been researching everything and I have found that some proton pump inhibitors affect your calcium production. I found a new doctor who is listening and he tested me. I am very low on Vitamin D, low in calcium and have a Low PTH ( parathryoid hormone). They say it is from malsabsorption from H pylori and massive antibiotics used to get rid of it. I am taking probotics, vitamin D, vitamin C, Calcium and I have found what takes away my pain is Magnesium. I think I am deficienct in that too although testing says not. But when I do not take it I have the chest pain, feel edgy, and tired, don't sleep well. Just do not take too much magnesium without discussing it with your Dr., don't want to overdose. They also told me it could be esophageal spasms and gave me nitro ( for angina). It is a muscle relaxer and it works, just makes you very weak, lightheaded for 30 minutes or so, I really do not like taking it.If anyone has ANY answers to this to help all others here please post. I have been battling this for 6 months ( chest pain, squeezing, discomfort) and it is really starting to get me down. Like the other posting I do not want to travel because I get very uncomfortable . When I take the magnesium it does seem to help but I want to solve this problem and get back to my normal active self.Thanks for ANY and all help.


----------



## 16331

Tired47, You may not be able to take the Nexium. You may have to go to another ppi. I've heard of the chest aching with Nexium, I"ve had it with Prilosec, which is similar to Nexium. But I don't have it at this time.


----------

